
Teen Discovers Lost Maya City Using Ancient Star Maps - wanderer42
http://gizmodo.com/teen-discovers-lost-maya-city-using-ancient-star-maps-1775735999
======
executesorder66
That is an amazing discovery. And brilliant research on his part. I hope for
his part that he gets to go on an expedition to explore the city.

The article says he is 15 but in the photos he looks 12 years old.

